# [SOLVED] Need Network and Audio drivers for Dell Inspiron 6000



## Sticky Supreme (Mar 1, 2006)

I recently formatted an old Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop and reinstalled Windows XP Home, but am unable to access the internet or play music (and possibly video, haven't tried it yet), presumably due to missing drivers. Unfortunately I do NOT have the driver discs that came with the laptop anymore.
A screenshot from my device manager is attached and shows all the error-items, so, does anyone know where I could get the right drivers from? I have tried downloading a few from the Dell site but they don't seem to have been the right ones.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Sticky Supreme (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Need Network and Audio drivers for Dell Inspiron 6000*

P.S. I'm aware I probably need to post the specific model of network card or whatever, unfortunately I'm not sure where to find this out?


----------



## mykelle77 (Dec 15, 2009)

me too ineed that driver please help me


----------

